# Pamphobeteus fortis...



## Jonathan.Hui (Dec 29, 2009)

newbie question... is Pamphobeteus fortis a kind of birdeater like T blondi which can grow into huge and bulky size ?? :wall:


----------



## Falk (Dec 29, 2009)

20-22cm aprox


----------



## barabootom (Dec 29, 2009)

P fortis gets big, but not as big and bulky as T blondi.  P fortis in my opinion is not especially attractive.  There are other large species that are much prettier.  P antinous and Nhandu vulpinus come to mind.


----------



## Falk (Dec 29, 2009)

Not as bulky as a T. blondi but not as leggy as A. geniculata
I think fortis are one of the coolest of the Pamphobeteus spp.


----------



## Moltar (Dec 29, 2009)

Pampho's are great. They grow super fast, get big, go through amazing color changes... Get one. More to they point, they are all larger jungle stalking terrestrial, hungry, urticarious beasts somewhere up the same alley as T. blondi but obviously not the same. Care is similar.


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Dec 29, 2009)

THX GUYS ! another question... someone in my local selling a P.F (around $125.US CB 9-10cmLS ) 








hows it ?? reasonable to buy?? :wall:


----------



## Moltar (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, operating under the assumption that a South American tarantula would only be _more_ expensive in HK than in US that looks like a reasonable price...

One of my favorite things about keeping pampho's however is watching their color change from sling to adult. You'll be missing out on that great fun.


----------



## Xian (Dec 29, 2009)

I recently saw a male on the BTS boards for 50 pounds. I guess it depends on the T market where you live.


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Dec 29, 2009)

I see... I want to ask a stupid question... What is the red thing in the backside of the T... looks so weird... :wall:


----------



## Xian (Dec 29, 2009)

Are you referring to the bald spot? If so, it is from flicking hairs. Not sure if that's what you are talking about though.


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Dec 29, 2009)

Xian said:


> Are you referring to the bald spot? If so, it is from flicking hairs. Not sure if that's what you are talking about though.


yeah... the bald spot... reddish colour... it looks like a wound to me...


----------



## Xian (Dec 29, 2009)

I can't really tell from your picture, I guess maybe get some close up pics, and give it a better examination. With that big ol' rump, it sure looks healthy enough.


----------



## Falk (Dec 29, 2009)

Xian said:


> I recently saw a male on the BTS boards for 50 pounds. I guess it depends on the T market where you live.


I payed 40Eur or aprox 40 bucks for a 12cm/5" female in Sweden


----------



## billopelma (Dec 29, 2009)

> P fortis in my opinion is not especially attractive.


I think they're quite attractive, if you like this sort of color...














The MM's are of course particularly nice...








Bill


----------



## moose35 (Dec 29, 2009)

billopelma said:


> I think they're quite attractive, if you like this sort of color...
> 
> 
> The MM's are of course particularly nice...
> ...


very good looking spiders bill....


      moose


----------

